# construir un contador de turnos parecidos a los de los banco



## german gutierrez (Ene 19, 2008)

Sera que podrian apoyarme para hacer un contador de turnos parecidos a los que hay en los bancoS, solo que en este caso ocupo que solo aumente al oprimir un boton y  la personas que atienden estan en un solo mostrador, el display me gustaria construirlo con leds en grande para que pueda ser visto desde lejos. que cuente del 1 al 99. no he encontrado nada en la red.

GRACIAS


----------



## german gutierrez (Ene 19, 2008)

Se le podra poner estas caracteristicas ?

NO necesito que tenga tiempo programado para que avance al siguiente numero (0-99) al oprimir un switch y que aparte muestre un tercer display para saber a que ventanilla dirigirme (2 ventanillas).


PD. SALUDOS


----------



## pepechip (Ene 19, 2008)

hola
aqui en el foro lo tienes ya realizado. las modificaciones que le tienes que hacer son minimas
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/contador-fotoelectrico.htm
saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 19, 2008)

AQUI tienes un display GIGANTE (tiene unos 200 y pico de led's)

EDIT1: Se vera desde el espacio!


----------



## german gutierrez (Ene 21, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> hola
> aqui en el foro lo tienes ya realizado. las modificaciones que le tienes que hacer son minimas
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/contador-fotoelectrico.htm
> saludos



Estuve leyendo el funcionamiento del circuito, las modificaciones seria eliminar la fotocelda LDR y sustituiral por un interruptor, le tendria que poner alguna resistencia? o la puedo poner directa? La resistencia variable sirve para controlar la sensibilidad que tendria la fotocelda, pero en este caso ya no se va a poner fotocelda. la pongo? 

no tengo mucha experiencia  GRACIAS...


----------



## pepechip (Ene 21, 2008)

hola.
Tienes que eliminar el integrado IC1, y por supuesto la LDR, y en el pin 12 de IC2 haces el mismo montaje que tiene en los pines 1 y 13, pero la resistencia que pongas a masa le pones un condensador en paralelo de 47uF.

saludos


----------



## german gutierrez (Ene 21, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> AQUI tienes un display GIGANTE (tiene unos 200 y pico de led's)
> 
> EDIT1: Se vera desde el espacio!



estuve tratando de entender el display gigante, me podras asesorar no se mucho de electronica digital. las dudas son las siguientes

1.- de que valor son las resisten R8, R9, R10 Y R11
2.- que es R ----- S?
3.- que es 0?
4.- que es LT, RB1, RB0 que estan conectados en los no 3, 5 y 4 del 74LS248?
5.- y donde conecto? E, F y G de entrada, por que solo veo A, B, C Y D

GRACIAS POR TU ASESORAMIENTO DE ANTEMANO


----------



## german gutierrez (Ene 21, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> hola.
> Tienes que eliminar el integrado IC1, y por supuesto la LDR, y en el pin 12 de IC2 haces el mismo montaje que tiene en los pines 1 y 13, pero la resistencia que pongas a masa le pones un condensador en paralelo de 47uF.
> 
> saludos



GRACIAS LO VOY A PROBAR


----------



## german gutierrez (Ene 21, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> hola.
> Tienes que eliminar el integrado IC1, y por supuesto la LDR, y en el pin 12 de IC2 haces el mismo montaje que tiene en los pines 1 y 13, pero la resistencia que pongas a masa le pones un condensador en paralelo de 47uF.
> 
> saludos



Disculpa quisiste decir 11 y 13 que llevan una resistencia de 6.8k ohmios? es que pusiste 1 y 13. El interruptor (push bottom)  lo pondria directo uniendo los pines 12 y 16 no le pongo ninguna resistencia ni capacitor?

SALUDOS


----------



## pepechip (Ene 21, 2008)

hola
disculpa, tienes razon, me he equivocado.
si el pulsador lo pones directo de la 12 a la 16 como tu indicas
pero acuerdate de poner resistencia y condensador de la 12 a masa

saludos


----------

